# Generic locking cable end for dropper (X-Fusion Manic)



## thegoop (Oct 5, 2020)

My son's dropper post was acting funny and we went to service it. Lo and behold, the cable did not have a barrel lock on the end (was attached using a janky nut by the previous owner).

Does anybody know where I can find a simple locking barrel end for a cable, ideally a part fit for an X-Fusion Manic dropper.

Here's the schematic from the manual for what I need...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DROPPER POST BARREL NUT REPLACEMENT


Misplace your barrel nut? No problem, we've got you covered. Adjustable Barrel Nut Clamps anywhere on the cable with a 2mm pinch bolt. Compatible with our Puget 2x and Drop Bar Lever. Fixed Barrel Nut Slides over cable head to secure itself on the cable.




www.pnwcomponents.com





Like that?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Amazon









Dropper Post Barrel Nut Replacement 9x6 : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors


Dropper Post Barrel Nut Replacement 9x6 : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.ca


----------



## thegoop (Oct 5, 2020)

006_007 said:


> Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!. Anybody know what the dimensions for an XFusion Manic barrel lock are? I am not sure if 19x6 is what I need...


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Make sure you know the dimensions. I have a few from a few droppers, and they come in different diameters and lengths. The bigger ones obviously do not fit in droppers that require a small one, but also smaller barrels are pretty lose in droppers that need a big one. 

If no one can tell you here, send an email to XFusion or call them. I got parts from them before on the phone.

Don't just buy something blind from Amazon or eBay. It's not a one size fit all.


----------



## davee5 (Jul 16, 2016)

Turns out the takeoff X-fusion dropper I just bought for my kid's bike is ALSO missing this part. Any update on where you tracked one down? There's this one, but at $14 door to door it's steeeeeeep. X-Fusion Manic locking cable end with ferrule | eBay


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

If you know the dimension or something close to the dimension, you can make your own. I've made several of them over the years. All you need is some bar stock(aluminum, stainless or even carbon steel will do the trick), a couple of proper sized drill bits, a tap. and a M2.5 set screw.


----------



## davee5 (Jul 16, 2016)

I ended up sourcing a variety of "knarps" for throttle ends relatively cheaply. Most of the small diameter ones were listed as for mopeds.

For the x-fusion specifically the diameter is 5mm, which is the same as KS Lev. So in the end the cheapest way for me was to get a spare KS Lev knarp from WorldWide Cyclery (free shipping) and a generic stainless set screw set from Amazon. Other knarp dealers were cheaper by the part but lost via part + shipping. YMMV.

Also, good point about low key machining your own. That's 100% within my skillset, provided I have 5mm round bar stock sitting around (I don't today).


----------

